# For Chiwi's mom



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I promised you Lily in tank tops and here she is.  

A tank is great in 70-ish weather but even better in the winter as a layering piece. A tank, a sweater, a jacket. It will keep her warm on all but the coldest days.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

And her well worn turquoise stripe.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

And finally, Lily's "commentary" on the whole photo shoot. 
I don't know why her neck looks yellow. :?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

those tank tops are wonderful !!! they look great on sweet lily :wink: turquoise is my favorite color  

kisses nat


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Lily looks adorable in her tank tops.......she would make a sack look good LOL What a sweetheart she is..........I love her face, always so much mystery behind those gorgeous brown eyes ! As to the last pic..they say all of the high fashion models are tempermental !


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Awww...what a pretty model Lily is. I love her tank tops.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Great modeling job even if her commentary is not exactly positive :lol: :lol:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I just love Lilly! :love5: 

What a diva! LOL....she is great modeling those tanks...

I wish they made those for boys...the ones I have seen look...well girlish...I saw one the other day at a store..it said XS...but I don't know what size XS they are measuring against...LOL...it looked like a dress on Gizzie!

She is so precious....give her lots of kisses from me and Giz! :toothy7:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I love the colors!!! She looks so cute!!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

i love the tankys!lilly looks very colour coirdinated!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

what a model! she shows them off perfectly to a t!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Lily looks great in her tank tops!!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

nabi said:


> As to the last pic..they say all of the high fashion models are tempermental !


Yeah, she just stomped off the set in a royal snit. Something about a low thread count on her sheets or not enough Evian, maybe the Kristal wasn't chilled to just the right temperature. It's always high drama with these super models.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww she looks so cute in those tanks! Lily you go girl!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Love that orange one!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

She looks so cute!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I love those little Tanks on Lilly! She is the perfect little model too! Cant get enough of her and her sweet little nose!!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Awhh... Lily looks so adorable in those tanks. She is definately set for the summer. Got to love her.

Leslie


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Love seeing pics of Lily - and love the tank tops. Lily has just the absolute sweetest face, and I just adore her overbite!! I'd just like to squeeze her, and give her a big smooch. :love10:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Lily looks great in her tanks, the little Diva. Ah the supermodel temperment, nothing is ever quite perfect enough. Marcus was impressed and I'm pretty sure it wasn't with the tank tops.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thank you! i loved seeing them! she looks good in orange!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Awww....Lily is always such a cutie. I like those tanks. Wish I could find some boy ones!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Delightful pics of a beautiful little girl. I love her little tank tops. :angel1:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Those look so good on Lily! She is so cute! I love seeing Lily pictures!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> nabi said:
> 
> 
> > As to the last pic..they say all of the high fashion models are tempermental !
> ...


*You go Lily true Diva Style. You look smashing in your puppy couture. Only the best for the little DIVA :queen:*


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awww, those are so cute... and so is Lily, of course!!!


----------

